
Human tumor microbiome composed of tumor type–specific intracellular bacteria - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6494/973
======
bookofjoe
>Probing the tumor micro(b)environment

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6494/938](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6494/938)

>Cells inside cells: the bacteria that live in cancer cells

[https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-05-cells-bacteria-
cancer...](https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-05-cells-bacteria-cancer.html)

>Bacteria lurking in cancer cells may affect treatment

[https://www.news-medical.net/news/20200602/Bacteria-
lurking-...](https://www.news-medical.net/news/20200602/Bacteria-lurking-in-
cancer-cells-may-affect-treatment.aspx)

